# iPhone 4 Water Damage- Keeps turning on and off



## ShinigamiPwner (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, I need some help please. 
I was making tea and I put some luke warm unboiled water on the counter and I received an alert on my iPhone and went to go view it and the phone slipped from my hand into the water. I took it out as fast as possible! (3 Seconds) I immediately turned the iPhone off and removed the sim.

*Day 1*

I removed as much possible water
Placed the phone in rice

*Day 2*

I tried to suck out as much water as possible from every port
Replaced the phone in rice

*Day 3*

I left the phone in rice without any contact

*Day 4*
I finally removed the phone and tried to turn it on
It wouldn't start till I plugged it in to the wall charger
Everything was working fine until I noticed some water in between the screen
I put the phone back in rice

*Day 5*
I turned the phone on and yay no more water
Sadly I found out the phone turns off every 4 minutes 
It turns itself back on and loops (stays on for 4 minutes turns off and repeat)
Everything works (Camera, Wifi, Speakers, Etc.) 
The only thing is the on and off situation D:


Can anyone please help?
I can not go to the Apple Store because water damage is not covered
I don't think I can restore because it will most likely turn off during restore.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

I think you're out of luck. Bring it into Apple for an out of service warranty replacement. I think it's $200 in the US, not sure how much it is in Canada.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

jhuynh said:


> I think you're out of luck. Bring it into Apple for an out of service warranty replacement. I think it's $200 in the US, not sure how much it is in Canada.


Was $229 before, not sure how much it is now. To the OP, sorry 'bout the bad luck.


----------



## Laptop Surgeon (Mar 4, 2004)

what should have been done, was take it into a phone service center, pay someone 80.00- 100.00, to take it apart dry and clean the board. Once the corrosion starts, it's over. 

Same goes for water and macbooks.

quick cleaning/drying, means you have better than a 70% chance, the unit will work fine after the accident.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

To me, this sounds like the battery crapping out.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

This is a problem with any system that seals the battery inside the unit with no external access. The best thing to do in these cases is to remove any and all power. Can't be done if you can't get at the battery. Once the power is removed, the unit needs to be properly cleaned and dried


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Macified said:


> This is a problem with any system that seals the battery inside the unit with no external access. The best thing to do in these cases is to remove any and all power. Can't be done if you can't get at the battery. Once the power is removed, the unit needs to be properly cleaned and dried


If he is lucky his unit may have the rare phillips screws.

-M


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Does it recycle over and over when plugged into the wall via power?


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

The same thing happened to me last summer (phone wasn't even 1 mth old!) and I did the same steps. After a week in rice it still rebooted. I brought it to Apple store and told him exactly what happened. Dude popped it open and confirmed the water sensors were triggered. He then offered to replace it for $229. Now because I didn't waste his time with a story and told him right away that it got dunked in a cup of water beside my bed, he gave me a %15 discount (applecare honesty discount) so it cost $199 + tax = $225

I was more than happy. I thought I'd be shelling out $800 for a new no-contract phone.


----------



## ShinigamiPwner (Apr 25, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks Guys, I'll probably hold off till iPhone 5 and see if it's worth replacing or to buy the next iPhone.


----------

